# My phone number has won a prize!!



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

A special Ramadan prize for 12,000AED. How lucky am I! all I have to do is call them back and confirm my number which they called me on.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> A special Ramadan prize for 12,000AED. How lucky am I! all I have to do is call them back and confirm my number which they called me on.....


Oh no!! Did you actually call them?  I once got a call that I'd won about a 100,000 dhs exactly the same way. And I got the same call on my drive to work this morning at about 7:15am.
The guy spoke to me in Urdu and wanted me to call back. I got scared so said, "No Thanks, If I've won a prize from Etisalat, why would they want me to call them back to verify? They have all my details and that's how you called me in the first place!" 
Geez, did I just pass up a Hundred Thousand Dirhams!! 

If you did in fact win the prize, Yay!!! :clap2: Congratulations and where's the party?! :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fantastic, ask then for your name, i did, and they said it was the number not the person that one, can you imagine the discussion I had then. They'll next ask you for AED1000 in phone cards to send you the prize...

I bet you've advertised something on one of the classified websites - dubizzle, gnads4u etc., that's where they trawl the numbers from.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Funnily enough I haven't advertised anywhere, bit funny about who I give my number to. Pammy, he asked if I spoke Urdu then passed me on to someone else when I said no! No didn't even take down the special number he wanted to give me because he couldn't answer the question:

"Why do I have to ring you back to confirm my number you are ringing me on?"

Thought I'd warn the less cynical that they are 'doin' the rounds' again


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Funnily enough I haven't advertised anywhere, bit funny about who I give my number to. Pammy, he asked if I spoke Urdu then passed me on to someone else when I said no! No didn't even take down the special number he wanted to give me because he couldn't answer the question:
> 
> "Why do I have to ring you back to confirm my number you are ringing me on?"
> 
> Thought I'd warn the less cynical that they are 'doin' the rounds' again


Yes, the guy this morning asked me if I spoke Urdu or Arabic and so I yelled at him in English!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a scam! I've lost count of the number of times that I have supposedly won a prize! Needless to say, after I told the guy exactly what I think of him and his pathetic attempts at last year's scams, he thought better of calling me again!


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, my wife had a call this afternoon - funnily enough from "Etisalat" advising that she'd won 200,00 AED! We knew straight away it was a scam as they wanted her to call back. We thought "What the hell, lets call back!" She had little to no credit on her phone and so what if its gets used. Call was free, which was nice, he gave us a "Lucky Prize Winners" number, but unfortunately couldn't give us a cheque number...but in order to get the cheque number we'd have to get a 1500 AED top up voucher from the supermarket (whilst staying on the phone) and telling him the top up number....When asked "Why?" (about 20 times) all he said was "Yes, goto Supermarket and get voucher." When we said "no" he goes "NO?? Ok, I disconnect the call now."

Did give Etisalat a call and raised a complaint, not sure how far it'll go, but thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations are in order, I guess "Your a Winner"


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve just had a scam email, now I know that these are fairly common as i get about one a day, this one is from the FBI. They want to refund the $800,000 that they reckon they have noticed being siphoned from my account by a fraudulent Nigerian buisnessman.
You have to admire their powers of imagination!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just received a call again and this time they told me that I've won Aed 500,000/- You can imagine my excitement and the subsequent shock the guy felt when I very calmly took down the lottery number and then proceeded to speak with him in Urdu explaining that since I now have HIS mobile number, I will be happy to call Etisalat and reconfirm if this is indeed legitimate. If not, then I will be lodging a complaint with Etisalat and the police for fraud and it could land him in jail. He then started calling me his sister and how I shouldn't wish such bad luck on him blah blah blah. I hung up, called my contact in Etisalat and gave him the number.

Apparently Etisalat are trying very hard to get a hold of all these numbers so if any of you receive a call like this, please PM me the cell phone number so that I can forward it to them. This should help them in some way I suppose!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

this kind of scam happens in China very often, from phones to emails, it's either about "you have won a laptop and 5,000 RMB, but you have to pay 1,000 RMB to get the prize" or "your owed the bank/telephone company 2,000 RMB..somebody might have stolen your identity, tell us your account number and the password, we'll help you check..." 
Nobody is going to believe them..we've heard it many times.. can't they just be original?


----------

